# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  تنو يه بخصوص قنواتbeinsports

## mohamed73

التجديد للكروت 3 اشهر
ستعمل حتي 12/5/2014
ابتداء من اليوم 
ولن تشاهد بعض القنوات بالكروت القديمة الا الى تاريخ 28/2/2014 م فقط لاغير لأن 
قَنَوات hd6 و hd7 و hd8 و hd9 و hd12 و hd13 و hd14 و hd15  ستتوقف بِتارِيخ 28 فِبرايِر ( هّذا الشَهر ) 
القَنَوات الباقِية ستَتَوقَف بِتارِيخ 31-5 -2014   
أما بعد هذه التواريخ لازم جهاز فري أو 3000 مربوطة بكروت أديتو برميم فقط لتشاهد جميع قنوات بن سبورت 
وهي الكروت التي تبدأ بأحد الأرقام 
الآتية من من اليسار prem 426/427/428/429  أو أحد أجهزة بن سبورت البنفسجية 
الجديدة humax ir 1000 s hd 
techni color hd 
peace hd 
وبكروت برميم جديدة كليا وبنظام تشفير أرديتو لأجهزة هاوماكس 
و نظام nds 7 selecon selker لجهازي التكني كولور وبيس اتش دي

----------


## self33

شكر شكر akhii

----------


## brucelee08

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات أخي

----------

